

Ask HN: What do you do while you're compiling? - beagledude

What are some handy multitask things you like to do while you're waiting for compiles or builds to finish?
======
mtdev
I reply to emails on a different monitor. On a different subject, I try to
write code in a way that I can make best use of the debugger in an effort to
compile less frequently. For example, comment code out by doing things like U8
gate_var = 0; if (gate_var) { };, as opposed to #ifdef GATE_VAR//#endif. I can
change the value of gate_var while stepping through with the debugger.

------
cpt1138
Check HN of course.

